
Why Impact-Per-Dollar is a terrible way to measure NGO effectiveness - Quanttek
https://nonprofitaf.com/2019/12/why-impact-per-dollar-is-a-terrible-harmful-way-to-measure-nonprofit-effectiveness/
======
NedIsakoff
I feel really woke reading that, "Solutions Privilege" and "white norms of
data and evaluation". I identify as cisgender non-white male if the data is
relevant.

 _Before the Solutions Privilege people write me with “Well, what’s YOUR way
to measure nonprofit effectiveness, huh?!” I already wrote about this in “How
the concept of effectiveness has screwed nonprofits and the people we serve.”
It boils down to challenging established white norms of data and evaluation_

Can we talk about this without being so judgemental?

~~~
dawg-
From the article mentioned in your quote:

>A hundred community members’ lived-experience recounted through anecdotes and
other qualitative methods is often dismissed as poor data, whereas a “white
paper” is accepted as valid.

That's a little more measured way of making the same point, and in my opinion
they hit the nail on the head. Note "white paper" referring this time to a
technical brief, not race.

Qualitative research methods are vital, especially for nonprofits serving real
communities of people, but often not taken seriously and eschewed in favor of
studies by consultants and professional researchers. It's the difference
between an organization working with people as subjects, or as partners. And
for a community-based nonprofit that difference is everything.

~~~
NedIsakoff
Solution Privileged?

